# International Harvester 584 Decals



## IH584 (Mar 7, 2012)

My dad has recently bought a IH 584 diesel tractor and its missing some panels. I have started looking around on the internet for the original full set of decals but we cant seem to find a full set, i found a set but it only has the main decals.

The decals that i didn't see was the three-piont linkage raise response decal, the three-piont linkage raise and lower decal, the draft control decal and the Independent Power Take-Off decal.

If someone out there could help i would be much appreciated


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

See att it lists what you need by part no.

Go to messicks site (They advertise on this forum) & see what is available.

If not available from them try some of the advertisers in the vintage tractor magazines.


----------



## USALIFER (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131322277277?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------

